# Role of a Health Care Assistant in Delivery/Maternity



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Really hope someone can help me out here.  My DHs (nasty) ex works as a Health Care Assistant in the hospital closest to me and I am really worried about her being there when I have my baby.  I know this sounds silly (and believe me the midwives have told me this) but I cant help worrying about it.  I already feel as though I am never going to be as good as her and I am finding that I am thinking about all these things all the time.  I have seriously considered a home birth in a pool but DH would really like me to have a hosp birth in case there are any problems and if I want an epidural. 

So!  If someone knows exactly how much contact they have with labouring women and after that would be fab!!

Thanks all in advance!!

xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Libeth

I don't exactly know what the right answer to this one is, but I would have thought it highly inappropriate for your DHs ex to have anything to do with your care whilst a patient on the ward where she works. I think it would be inappropriate of all sorts of levels.

When I was on the labour ward there was a HCA that was in and out helping me and the midwife all the time, she came into theatre with me too but one could also not have any contact with the ward's HCA.

If it were me I would explain everything to your community midwife AND the midwife allocated to you on your arrival to the ward, if it was all quietly explained I think it would be highly unlikely for your midwife to sanction DH's ex taking part in any of your care. Plus you have the right to remind them of patient confidentiality ~ if you request it, she should not be given any access to your notes or information about your birth either.

That all sounds very antagonistic, I think your midwife will be more than happy to treat you with respect though and just kind of send the HCA 'off down the other end of the ward' to look after other patients, that is of course assuming she's even on duty the day you go in ..... Apart from anything else your husband's ex would be extremely unprofessional anyway to want to have anything to do with either you _or_ your DH on the day you have a child together.

You'll probably find you're worrying about nothing and she'll keep her distance / be on holiday / day off.

Either way good luck and try not to worry.

B x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I can only echo what B has said - if she happens to be on duty when you go in, then you can just request she has nothing to do with your delivery. This shouldn't be a problem, and i can't see anyone thinking this is in any way unusual!

I'm sure it will be fine - but i've gotta be honest i'd be the same if it was my dh's (evil hag witch) ex!!


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi guys = thanks for getting back to me!  I spoke to the midwives and they said they should be able to keep her away (but hadnt thought about the confidentiallity part with notes etc) but then they were quite stern and reminded me that actually all that mattered was mine and my babies safety and she shouldnt come into the equation which is an unrealistic view!  

DH said on the day he will speak to whoever is in charge and make sure they are fully aware of the situation and I am also going to request a private room for after (and happily pay for this) as I want to feel 'safe' and comfortable.  She is horrid to be honest and I dont want anything to do with her and I particularly dont want her seeing my baby before my mum and dad do!  

Will try not to worry about it now as hopefully she will be just as keen to stay away as I am from her!  The thought of her coming into the room during labour is horrific to be honest!!

xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

you have every right to say who can't be there at your delivery. I shouted extremely loudly when one of my collegues offered to be the second midwife for my sons birth, that she wasn't allowed anywhere near me!! I was also asked about students and I said 'no'!!!

I had a lovely delivery and the care before and after my 'reasonable requests' was perfect. Nobody judged me on my decisions, as they were mine to make!

Take care x


----------

